# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  2016 Liberty Candidates

## jurgs01

Federal Liberty Candidates

State Liberty Candidates

Federal Fellow Travelers

State Fellow Travelers

Alabama
Alaska
American Samoa
Arizona
Arkansas
California(PLACEHOLDER)
Colorado(PLACEHOLDER)
Connecticut(PLACEHOLDER)
Delaware(PLACEHOLDER)
District of Columbia(PLACEHOLDER)
Florida(PLACEHOLDER)
Georgia(PLACEHOLDER)
Guam (PLACEHOLDER)
Hawaii(PLACEHOLDER)
Idaho(PLACEHOLDER)
Illinois(PLACEHOLDER)
Indiana(PLACEHOLDER)
Iowa(PLACEHOLDER)
Kansas(PLACEHOLDER)
Kentucky(PLACEHOLDER)
Louisiana(PLACEHOLDER)
Maine(PLACEHOLDER)
Maryland(PLACEHOLDER)
Massachusetts(PLACEHOLDER)
Michigan(PLACEHOLDER)
Mississippi(PLACEHOLDER)
Missouri(PLACEHOLDER)
Montana(PLACEHOLDER)
Nebraska(PLACEHOLDER)
Nevada(PLACEHOLDER)
New Hampshire(PLACEHOLDER)
New Jersey(PLACEHOLDER)
New Mexico(PLACEHOLDER)
New York(PLACEHOLDER)
North Carolina(PLACEHOLDER)
North Dakota(PLACEHOLDER)
North Mariana Islands (PLACEHOLDER)
Ohio(PLACEHOLDER)
Oklahoma(PLACEHOLDER)
Oregon(PLACEHOLDER)
Pennsylvania(PLACEHOLDER)
Puerto Rico (PLACEHOLDER)
Rhode Island(PLACEHOLDER)
South Carolina(PLACEHOLDER)
South Dakota(PLACEHOLDER)
Tennessee(PLACEHOLDER)
Texas(PLACEHOLDER)
U.S. Virgin Islands (PLACEHOLDER)
Utah(PLACEHOLDER)
Vermont(PLACEHOLDER)
Virginia(PLACEHOLDER)
Washington(PLACEHOLDER)
West Virginia(PLACEHOLDER)
Wisconsin(PLACEHOLDER)
Wyoming(PLACEHOLDER)

Feel free to post your suggestions anytime. It's going to take me about a month to get the list and organization ready, but this will be constantly kept up to date through the whole cycle.

----------


## jeffro97

IT BEGINS.

On a more serious note, I will recommend at least one person I know. Stuart Mears ran for State House in Florida District 86 this year, but lost to the Incumbent. The Incumbent, is the most liberal member of the State House Mark Pafford. I met him several times, we've talked issues, and we campaigned together at our precinct. Overall a very good guy, and he has already filed to run in 2 years

----------


## gnuschler

> Feel free to post your suggestions anytime. It's going to take me about a month to get the list and organization ready, but this will be constantly kept up to date through the whole cycle.


Going forward, I think we would be wise to focus substantially more time and resources on state-level races rather than federal races.  Washington will never reform itself ... we need to be identifying and supporting candidates for the state legislatures who are ready to resist federal power, rather than folks who are simply looking for a stepping stone to get to Washington.

Texas HD-10: TJ Fabby: http://tjfabby.com/

I intend to do all that I can to help him raise the funds needed to compete effectively!

----------


## invisible

> Going forward, I think we would be wise to focus substantially more time and resources on state-level races rather than federal races.  Washington will never reform itself ... we need to be identifying and supporting candidates for the state legislatures who are ready to resist federal power, rather than folks who are simply looking for a stepping stone to get to Washington.
> 
> Texas HD-10: TJ Fabby: http://tjfabby.com/
> 
> I intend to do all that I can to help him raise the funds needed to compete effectively!


This!  We need a forum section for state-level candidates, or some other way to make state-level races more prominent here.  The State Legislatures are the fastest way to take our freedom back, and are cheaper and easier to win, giving us far more bang for the buck.  Plus, this is where our Amashes and Massies come from.

Here in OK, we are already thinking about 2016.  We have term limits here, and there will be quite a few people terming out in 2016, including some of the worst people who have been killing good legislation in committee.  All of the info from the last State Convention has been retained, so we know who and where Ron Paul supporters are.  We will be identifying Ron Paul supporters in all of the districts becoming open in 2016, recruiting them to run, and polishing them as candidates.  It will be much more difficult for the chamber of commerce to buy off 30+ different races, than 3.  Our problem this election was only running 3 candidates for open seats in the State Legislature, instead of aggressively recruiting candidates to run for every open seat - it was too easy for the chamber of commerce to pick them off.  And yes, those three candidates will also run again.  None of us are going away any time soon.

This effort needs to be duplicated across all 50 states: Identify seats becoming open as early on as possible.  Identify Ron Paul supporters in those districts, and recruit them to run.  Then teach those candidates how to run, and polish them while there is plenty of time to do so.

----------


## Vanguard101

We need senate candidates...

----------


## jeffro97

> We need senate candidates...


I think I agree more with gnuschler. The State Legislatures should take more priority upon restoring liberty. The 50 laboratories have the power to nullify Federal Mandates as they come out, and even halt the practices of Federal Agencies if they wish. That's where a lot of power lays, and if we can get enough liberty people in a State Legislature, then the things they could do would be very helpful to that state.

Sure, we need Senate candidates, but state races should be a big focus in 2016.

----------


## TaftFan

Throwing Greg Brannon, Milton Wolf, Matt Bevin, and Chris McDaniel out there.

----------


## jurgs01

> Going forward, I think we would be wise to focus substantially more time and resources on state-level races rather than federal races.  Washington will never reform itself ... we need to be identifying and supporting candidates for the state legislatures who are ready to resist federal power, rather than folks who are simply looking for a stepping stone to get to Washington.
> 
> Texas HD-10: TJ Fabby: http://tjfabby.com/
> 
> I intend to do all that I can to help him raise the funds needed to compete effectively!


I completely agree. Once I get this running, I encourage someone else to narrow my list down to smaller groups for certain political action or donations. Give me about a month and I will have the links set up by state.

Also, I am not going to list speculative candidates. Only people who have declared they are running and incumbents. I didn't like the confusion that created with the last thread. Someone feel free to do that on a separate thread if they want.

----------


## jurgs01

> This!  We need a forum section for state-level candidates, or some other way to make state-level races more prominent here.  The State Legislatures are the fastest way to take our freedom back, and are cheaper and easier to win, giving us far more bang for the buck.  Plus, this is where our Amashes and Massies come from.
> 
> Here in OK, we are already thinking about 2016.  We have term limits here, and there will be quite a few people terming out in 2016, including some of the worst people who have been killing good legislation in committee.  All of the info from the last State Convention has been retained, so we know who and where Ron Paul supporters are.  We will be identifying Ron Paul supporters in all of the districts becoming open in 2016, recruiting them to run, and polishing them as candidates.  It will be much more difficult for the chamber of commerce to buy off 30+ different races, than 3.  Our problem this election was only running 3 candidates for open seats in the State Legislature, instead of aggressively recruiting candidates to run for every open seat - it was too easy for the chamber of commerce to pick them off.  And yes, those three candidates will also run again.  None of us are going away any time soon.
> 
> This effort needs to be duplicated across all 50 states: Identify seats becoming open as early on as possible.  Identify Ron Paul supporters in those districts, and recruit them to run.  Then teach those candidates how to run, and polish them while there is plenty of time to do so.


You should work with the guys who run liberty ballot in New Hampshire and see if maybe you can work with them to do the same thing. It is really a great resource.

----------


## Vanguard101

> I think I agree more with gnuschler. The State Legislatures should take more priority upon restoring liberty. The 50 laboratories have the power to nullify Federal Mandates as they come out, and even halt the practices of Federal Agencies if they wish. That's where a lot of power lays, and if we can get enough liberty people in a State Legislature, then the things they could do would be very helpful to that state.
> 
> Sure, we need Senate candidates, but state races should be a big focus in 2016.


I'm more interested in fixing the financial sector and the economy. Also, the foreign policy. That can only be done on a federal level. Everything else, I'm apathetic towards atm.

----------


## invisible

> I completely agree. Once I get this running, I encourage someone else to narrow my list down to smaller groups for certain political action or donations. Give me about a month and I will have the links set up by state.
> 
> Also, I am not going to list speculative candidates. Only people who have declared they are running and incumbents. I didn't like the confusion that created with the last thread. Someone feel free to do that on a separate thread if they want.


In regards to this, it will be helpful to make sure everyone is well aware of filing deadlines in each state.  Many or most candidates will not openly declare until the filing deadline, making almost everything speculative until that point.  In many states, there isn't a whole lot of time between the filing deadline and the primary.  If that window is relatively narrow, it will become more difficult to get people in other locations quickly onboard with support and donations.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

If we learned one thing, it's that we need to raise 5 million+ to run a competitive Senate primary challenger.

----------


## jurgs01

> If we learned one thing, it's that we need to raise 5 million+ to run a competitive Senate primary challenger.


Depends on the state.

----------


## William Tell

How about listing everyone who won their races this year for starters? I know they have not announced for reelection, but it will keep their names in everyone's minds. We can update with whoever seeks higher office or retires. I have yet to see a full list of our people who won this year in local races. I know the candidates in my state, Shem, Nisley, and that's about it.

This could at least be a Liberty Incumbent thread for starters. We can call out 'our guys' if they vote contrary to their promises.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> _Going forward, I think we would be wise to focus substantially more time and resources on state-level races_ rather than federal races.  Washington will never reform itself ... we need to be identifying and supporting candidates for the state legislatures who are ready to resist federal power, rather than folks who are simply looking for a stepping stone to get to Washington.
> 
> Texas HD-10: TJ Fabby: http://tjfabby.com/
> 
> I intend to do all that I can to help him raise the funds needed to compete effectively!


Been saying this since 2007.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> How about listing everyone who won their races this year for starters? I know they have not announced for reelection, but it will keep their names in everyone's minds. We can update with whoever seeks higher office or retires. I have yet to see a full list of our people who won this year in local races. I know the candidates in my state, Shem, Nisley, and that's about it.
> 
> This could at least be _a Liberty Incumbent thread_ for starters. We can call out 'our guys' if they vote contrary to their promises.


Great idea!

----------


## jurgs01

> How about listing everyone who won their races this year for starters? I know they have not announced for reelection, but it will keep their names in everyone's minds. We can update with whoever seeks higher office or retires. I have yet to see a full list of our people who won this year in local races. I know the candidates in my state, Shem, Nisley, and that's about it.
> 
> This could at least be a Liberty Incumbent thread for starters. We can call out 'our guys' if they vote contrary to their promises.


When the first list comes out in a month, that will be all it initially has (we won't have candidates yet). I want to do it by state, so it will take a bit of time. We are also refining my formula for ranking incumbent liberty candidates and fellow travelers. I will post how it is done when the first list is released.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Depends on the state.


Not really.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Going forward, I think we would be wise to focus substantially more time and resources on state-level races rather than federal races.  Washington will never reform itself ... we need to be identifying and supporting candidates for the state legislatures who are ready to resist federal power, rather than folks who are simply looking for a stepping stone to get to Washington.
> 
> Texas HD-10: TJ Fabby: http://tjfabby.com/
> 
> I intend to do all that I can to help him raise the funds needed to compete effectively!


It hard to even raise 10k for state level races and even harder to raise awareness.  We need to come up with a way to go about it differently.  Maybe pick a state that we all agree on, run liberty candidates up and down the ticket at every level and push HARD on those races.  Get liberty into every state one at a time.

----------


## jurgs01

> It hard to even raise 10k for state level races and even harder to raise awareness.  We need to come up with a way to go about it differently.  Maybe pick a state that we all agree on, run liberty candidates up and down the ticket at every level and push HARD on those races.  Get liberty into every state one at a time.


The first thing we have to realize is that we are moving the goal post every year. Literally, we are getting more people who agree with us into elected office EVERY YEAR since 2008, and we are getting more ballot initiatives and policies that lean towards our way approved or in the pipeline. That is GREAT!

Second, there is ways we can become more organized and focus. I will write a blog post about this in the next couple of months and post it. We need leaders who are willing to harness talent and keep making the effort even though it feels like you are all along (like Ron Paul did for years).

Third, we need not criticize each other's ideas for liberty action. You are not going to recruit people to your way of action by telling them their way is stupid, and these people are bound to piss people off enough to go into their corner. There is utility to most of the actions people are taking to fight for liberty. People who don't see this utility seem to be tunnel vision folks. They have never had large groups of people working for them and had to collaborate. If you strongly feel that your way is the best way, don't spend all of your time attacking other people's methods. Take action and prove your method is the best.

My favorite people on here are those like William Tell and invincible who are devoted to working on liberty in their state. There are many others too. They tend not to criticize, but they help and make a daily effort to do what they think is best to advance liberty. They will make mistakes and fail, but along the way they will get better from their experiences and make contacts and friends because they are IN THE FIGHT every day. Be in the fight or support those in the fight. If you don't have the time or money to be in the fight, then support those who are. If you have good ideas, present them constructively.

Your post brought out a lot, but I urge you to be the driver on your idea if you can. I am probably on the top 10% of busiest people on here, but make sure to take a little time each day to move forward with my projects. Aristotle discusses habits (or habituation) in Nicomachean Ethics, which although it is not focused on political action has great insights on ways to make something in your life a habitual process http://classics.mit.edu/Aristotle/nicomachaen.2.ii.html. Make liberty part of your habit!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It hard to even raise 10k for state level races and even harder to raise awareness.  We need to come up with a way to go about it differently.  Maybe pick a state that we all agree on, run liberty candidates up and down the ticket at every level and push HARD on those races.  Get liberty into every state one at a time.


That's 50 elections down the road before we get to the last State.  

I think better would be to say, focus on 5 states in 2016, 10 States in 2018, 20 States in 2020, 40 States in 2022, and 50 States in 2024.  That way everybody who invests can see the payoff.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I honestly see basic five services that are desperately needed amongst the political action wing of the liberty movement, that are already more or less performed by the establishment for themselves:


One org to _elect_ liberty candidates to local offices around the nation.  the 5, 10, 20, 40, 50 plan.

One org to _reelect_ local liberty incumbents around the nation.

One org to _fund_ the campaigns of liberty candidates around the nation.

One org to _teach_ liberty candidates how to win their races on this platform, what to expect, and some discussion of tactics and strategies in races and debates.

One org to _provide guidance_ to liberty people who get elected in order to help them be effective in their office and how to accomplish a liberty platform etc.


1 & 2 could probably be merged, but if you did that now you'd have your hands full with reelections and never make it to your first 5 States.

The establishment provides all of this to candidates of their ilk.  Liberty provides basically none of this.  If we did provide these services, not only would be we far more effective in office, but we would also elect more people to office.

----------


## jurgs01

> I honestly see basic five services that are desperately needed amongst the political action wing of the liberty movement, that are already more or less performed by the establishment for themselves:
> 
> 
> One org to _elect_ liberty candidates to local offices around the nation.  the 5, 10, 20, 40, 50 plan.
> 
> One org to _reelect_ local liberty incumbents around the nation.
> 
> One org to _fund_ the campaigns of liberty candidates around the nation.
> 
> ...


Overall, a completely solid and tactical list of organization that would be amazing to have. The only thing I see missing is a guide for voting liberty (i.e., what Liberty Ballot provides).

Also, we need a marketing arm. One that is dedicated to distributing bits and pieces of our information out to those most likely to support that particular issue in an engaging message.

Between the two us, we need one General, seven Colonels, fourteen Lieutenants, and many foot soldiers. How to your propose we organize?

----------


## invisible

> That's 50 elections down the road before we get to the last State.  
> 
> I think better would be to say, focus on 5 states in 2016, 10 States in 2018, 20 States in 2020, 40 States in 2022, and 50 States in 2024.  That way everybody who invests can see the payoff.


I would agree that there is an advantage to concentrating the effort.  But the disadvantage would be that it favors some states, and could possibly discourage potential candidates in others.  IMO, if efforts are going to be concentrated like this, it should be done in deep red or red-leaning districts, in the states where Ron Paul did best, or supporters had the biggest impact at the State Conventions.  In no particular order, the ones that come to mind first are: IA, NH, NV, ME, OK, MN, LA, AZ, MO, AK.  That's 10 states right there.  Where would NC fall?  And how would you feel if good candidates in your state (possibly including yourself) were told that they couldn't receive any support?

Gunny, you've also ignored my private requests for advice and your opinions on Duane C's race here in OK (who ran in a district with very similar demographics to your own), so I'll ask another question here in public this time:  Why do you feel that his campaign failed as badly as it did?  What did we do wrong here?  Your campaign model was followed very closely, and the effort was put out.  What can be done to avoid these sort of failures in swing districts, or those that lean slightly democrat?

----------


## invisible

> Between the two us, we need one General, seven Colonels, fourteen Lieutenants, and many foot soldiers. How to your propose we organize?


Another very good question.  Count OK as being solidly on board.  As per my first post in this thread, this effort is already in the beginning stages of being organized here.

----------


## invisible

> Between the two us, we need one General, seven Colonels, fourteen Lieutenants, and many foot soldiers. How to your propose we organize?


Another very good question.  Count OK as being solidly on board.  As per my first post in this thread, this effort is already in the beginning stages of being organized here.

----------


## William Tell

> It hard to even raise 10k for state level races and even harder to raise awareness.  We need to come up with a way to go about it differently.  Maybe pick a state that we all agree on, run liberty candidates up and down the ticket at every level and push HARD on those races.  Get liberty into every state one at a time.


Maybe some places, but a number of our Texas Liberty candidates and allies raised tens of thousands, even over 100 grand. Don Huffines raised over 1 million for his successful State Senate Race. We have 36 US Congress seats, but only 31 State Senate seats, so they are a big deal.

----------


## William Tell

> That's 50 elections down the road before we get to the last State.  
> 
> I think better would be to say, focus on 5 states in 2016, 10 States in 2018, 20 States in 2020, 40 States in 2022, and 50 States in 2024.  That way everybody who invests can see the payoff.


Have you the funds for that?

----------


## William Tell

> I would agree that there is an advantage to concentrating the effort.  But the disadvantage would be that it favors some states, and could possibly discourage potential candidates in others.  IMO, if efforts are going to be concentrated like this, it should be done in deep red or red-leaning districts, in the states where Ron Paul did best, or supporters had the biggest impact at the State Conventions.  In no particular order, the ones that come to mind first are: IA, NH, NV, ME, OK, MN, LA, AZ, MO, AK.  That's 10 states right there.  Where would NC fall?  And how would you feel if good candidates in your state (possibly including yourself) were told that they couldn't receive any support?


As far as I'm concerned, it has been proven by now that Ron Paul doing good percentage wise in a state means jack squat.
We have to look at where we have been winning races, and running competitive races.  It really comes down to grassroots alliances and fundraising. It seems like most places suck at fundraising, we need to fix this somehow.

I am most familiar with politics in my state, we have a number of fiscal conservative groups who have helped fund liberty candidates. Surely other states have such groups and donors, this should be looked into.

----------


## jurgs01

It really doesn't have to be formal, but we need a person willing to take on every task and be that person for their state or effort. If you don't take it on, then that role remains vacant. If you do, know there are people willing to coordinate and do what it takes to help.

We are really an organization that works by volunteerism. People are as good as their effort. Our only uniting thread is our common cause. My suggestion is do it if you can, and take on what you are willing to continuously contribute to. If you step up and coordinate your intentions (and of course they adhere to liberty), we will work to step up to help and recruit others to do the same. We have the combination of intelligence, resources, and coordination that we can definitely influence a state race. We may even be able to tip the balance in a Federal House race. We probably should not focus on U.S. Senate races unless we have a solid candidate like Greg Brannon who is worth supporting win or lose.

----------


## William Tell

C4L is looking for county coordinators, they have the old lists of Paul people.

----------


## jeffro97

> Great idea!


Let's see what the general public would think about this.

----------


## Southron

> Been saying this since 2007.


Are you going to run again?

----------


## invisible

> Are you going to run again?


Let's hope so!  It would be great to see Gunny back in office!

----------


## gnuschler

> It really doesn't have to be formal, but we need a person willing to take on every task and be that person for their state or effort. If you don't take it on, then that role remains vacant. If you do, know there are people willing to coordinate and do what it takes to help.
> 
> We are really an organization that works by volunteerism. People are as good as their effort. Our only uniting thread is our common cause. My suggestion is do it if you can, and take on what you are willing to continuously contribute to. If you step up and coordinate your intentions (and of course they adhere to liberty), we will work to step up to help and recruit others to do the same. We have the combination of intelligence, resources, and coordination that we can definitely influence a state race. We may even be able to tip the balance in a Federal House race. We probably should not focus on U.S. Senate races unless we have a solid candidate like Greg Brannon who is worth supporting win or lose.


It sounds like folks are talking about a grassroots organization with real leadership who can recruit, train, and mobilize grassroots efforts on behalf of liberty candidates and legislation.  The obvious choice would be Campaign For Liberty, who, at least in Texas, is looking for county and regional directors.  I am considering taking on such a role.  I was not really involved in the presidential runs  does anyone have any thoughts about C4L?  As far as I can tell, they have been largely absent in the recent mid-term elections (especially in Texas).

----------


## William Tell

> It sounds like folks are talking about a grassroots organization with real leadership who can recruit, train, and mobilize grassroots efforts on behalf of liberty candidates and legislation.  The obvious choice would be Campaign For Liberty, who, at least in Texas, is looking for county and regional directors.  I am considering taking on such a role.  I was not really involved in the presidential runs … does anyone have any thoughts about C4L?  As far as I can tell, they have been largely absent in the recent mid-term elections (especially in Texas).


Yeah, my understanding is that C4L cannot endorse candidates. However, they do give them surveys and such. Example here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...to-C4L-surveys
 But you can meet members of C4L and get them involved directly in politics outside of the organization. While using C4L to educate and inform.

----------


## philipped

> This effort needs to be duplicated across all 50 states: Identify seats becoming open as early on as possible.  Identify Ron Paul supporters in those districts, and recruit them to run.  Then teach those candidates how to run, and polish them while there is plenty of time to do so.


I am ready to start picking people to run around my area.





> How about listing everyone who won their races this year for starters? I know they have not announced for reelection, but it will keep their names in everyone's minds. We can update with whoever seeks higher office or retires. I have yet to see a full list of our people who won this year in local races. I know the candidates in my state, Shem, Nisley, and that's about it.
> 
> This could at least be a Liberty Incumbent thread for starters. We can call out 'our guys' if they vote contrary to their promises.


This thread needs to take place immediately.

----------


## jurgs01

Federal liberty candidates is up on the original post. We have two senate members and 13 house members that met our criteria for liberty candidate.

----------


## William Tell

> Federal liberty candidates is up on the original post. We have two senate members and 13 house members that met our criteria for liberty candidate.


Are you going to paste their names into the thread at some point, or just leave the link?

----------


## jurgs01

> Are you going to paste their names into the thread at some point, or just leave the link?


No way I'm updating multiple places again! Last time I tried that I had to have four windows open every time I made a change.

Oh, and Federal Fellow Travelers is up. Four senate members and seven house members made the cut. I have a few more on the pending list from the election, but we'll have to give them a few months to see their voting record as they left quite a few positions in question.

----------


## jurgs01

Alright, the incumbents are listed in the top four links for the federal and state level. Still working on the state specific pages. Let's make the list better and find every liberty candidate around the country and ensure they get the proper support!

I am still working on going through a couple of submissions from invisible and others too. Will try and do another scrub of incumbents before the candidates start declaring (and also give some time for some of the borderline ones to get voting records)

----------


## Gage

http://www.azcentral.com/story/azdc/...mary/19562273/ Just throwing this out there.

----------


## jurgs01

> http://www.azcentral.com/story/azdc/...mary/19562273/ Just throwing this out there.


We had chances to throw out Cochran, Graham, Alexander, McConnell, and Roberts this year. We failed in all of those. In order to take out a sitting senator, you need a massive grassroots effort throughout the state. These incumbents have millions upon millions to throw at the problem.

----------


## jeffro97

> http://www.azcentral.com/story/azdc/...mary/19562273/ Just throwing this out there.


There definitely needs to be a good liberty candidate in that race. An opposition to McCain neo-con ways is almost a must.

That being said, I know nothing of Schweikert nor Jones. I'd need to do me some research.

----------


## invisible

> We had chances to throw out Cochran, Graham, Alexander, McConnell, and Roberts this year. We failed in all of those. In order to take out a sitting senator, you need a massive grassroots effort throughout the state. These incumbents have millions upon millions to throw at the problem.


Not only that, we also failed to get a Liberty Candidate into the _open_ US Senate seat in OK.  There was a pretty massive grassroots effort behind Randy Brogdon, and yet we still ended up with Senator wankford.  Overcoming a media blackout and out of state PAC money pouring into a statewide race is difficult.  Maybe we'll have better luck in two years, but it'll be more difficult to get wankford out, now that he's there.  Not to mention insult added to injury by wankford's open CD5 seat being taken by warmonger russell, the biggest missed opportunity for a Liberty Candidate in 2014.

----------


## jurgs01

> Not only that, we also failed to get a Liberty Candidate into the _open_ US Senate seat in OK.  There was a pretty massive grassroots effort behind Randy Brogdon, and yet we still ended up with Senator wankford.  Overcoming a media blackout and out of state PAC money pouring into a statewide race is difficult.  Maybe we'll have better luck in two years, but it'll be more difficult to get wankford out, now that he's there.  Not to mention insult added to injury by wankford's open CD5 seat being taken by warmonger russell, the biggest missed opportunity for a Liberty Candidate in 2014.


You are the grassroots in OK. Keep building your organization so you can pull a Dave Brat upset there soon!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There definitely needs to be a good liberty candidate in that race. An opposition to McCain neo-con ways is almost a must.
> 
> That being said, I know nothing of Schweikert nor Jones. I'd need to do me some research.





> Schweikert hinted the timing might not be right for a Senate run, noting that he just got back on the U.S. House Financial Services Committee, which allows him to "go back to much of the work that I really enjoy doing." Schweikert lost the prestigious committee assignment in 2012, shortly after defeating fellow incumbent U.S. Rep. Ben Quayle, R-Ariz., in his primary. At the time two other fiscal conservatives were similarly rebuked by House Republican leaders.


Schweikert seems good on some issues. As stated above, he stood up to the "establishment".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Remember, we have a sub-forum that serves as a list of liberty candidates, where every candidate has their own thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...ign-Evaluation

We may need to create a single summary thread for all candidates related to those individual threads.

----------


## jurgs01

> Remember, we have a sub-forum that serves as a list of liberty candidates, where every candidate has their own thread:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...ign-Evaluation
> 
> We may need to create a single summary thread for all candidates related to those individual threads.


If it had a current and archived version and was constantly kept up to date it would be useful for that purpose.

I deal with a lot of people asking me questions, and most people aren't tuned in to politics like we are. They don't have time to sift through a lot of information and need consolidated info. My whole goal was to provide that to people who have had to piece together information in the past. On the federal level it's manageable. Believe me, when you start getting down to the state level it is difficult to keep up and maintain a steady standard.

----------


## invisible

> If it had a current and archived version and was constantly kept up to date it would be useful for that purpose.
> 
> I deal with a lot of people asking me questions, and most people aren't tuned in to politics like we are. They don't have time to sift through a lot of information and need consolidated info. My whole goal was to provide that to people who have had to piece together information in the past. On the federal level it's manageable. Believe me, when you start getting down to the state level it is difficult to keep up and maintain a steady standard.


Hopefully the info I've provided has helped.  Your last sentence raises an interesting point.  How exactly do we measure this at the state level?  Different states have different issues and problems.  Sure we can see how legislators vote on issues such as gun control, taxes, education, abortion, etc.  But those issues aren't necessarily the best for determining true Liberty Candidate status, you have to look beyond standard party line type of votes for that.  Another problem is lots of good legislation gets killed in committee, and never makes it to a floor vote.  It takes a lot more research to see who actually introduces good legislation.  Measuring Liberty Candidate status at the state level is much more difficult, there isn't a one size fits all solution that can universally be applied.

----------


## William Tell

> Hopefully the info I've provided has helped.  Your last sentence raises an interesting point.  How exactly do we measure this at the state level?  Different states have different issues and problems.  Sure we can see how legislators vote on issues such as gun control, taxes, education, abortion, etc.  But those issues aren't necessarily the best for determining true Liberty Candidate status, you have to look beyond standard party line type of votes for that.  Another problem is lots of good legislation gets killed in committee, and never makes it to a floor vote.  It takes a lot more research to see who actually introduces good legislation.  Measuring Liberty Candidate status at the state level is much more difficult, there isn't a one size fits all solution that can universally be applied.


If they vote no on all the bad stuff, they are generally liberty candidates.

----------


## jurgs01

> Hopefully the info I've provided has helped.  Your last sentence raises an interesting point.  How exactly do we measure this at the state level?  Different states have different issues and problems.  Sure we can see how legislators vote on issues such as gun control, taxes, education, abortion, etc.  But those issues aren't necessarily the best for determining true Liberty Candidate status, you have to look beyond standard party line type of votes for that.  Another problem is lots of good legislation gets killed in committee, and never makes it to a floor vote.  It takes a lot more research to see who actually introduces good legislation.  Measuring Liberty Candidate status at the state level is much more difficult, there isn't a one size fits all solution that can universally be applied.


All very true. It's easier for me if they have a voting record. What takes me a ton of time is reviewing candidates vying for office at the state level. Combing through speeches, public statements, social media, etc. is difficult. They get a boost when you find out that they were a Ron Paul delegate in 2008 or something similar, but it's not always easy to differentiate the liberty candidate from the cookie-cutter Republican saying things to get elected.

It's all worth it though if a few people notice a good candidate and help to get them elected. Just as the effort you are making to build a network in OK will pay off. Take over all of the local politics with liberty lovers and the bigger fish will follow!

----------


## invisible

> If they vote no on all the bad stuff, they are generally liberty candidates.


But that's not always a true measure of a Liberty Candidate.  The generic Republican can vote against just about all of the bad stuff, but if no legislation genuinely advancing liberty makes it to a floor vote, then it's much more difficult to separate the generic Republican legislator from real Liberty Candidates.

----------


## invisible

> All very true. It's easier for me if they have a voting record. What takes me a ton of time is reviewing candidates vying for office at the state level. Combing through speeches, public statements, social media, etc. is difficult. They get a boost when you find out that they were a Ron Paul delegate in 2008 or something similar, but it's not always easy to differentiate the liberty candidate from the cookie-cutter Republican saying things to get elected.
> 
> It's all worth it though if a few people notice a good candidate and help to get them elected. Just as the effort you are making to build a network in OK will pay off. Take over all of the local politics with liberty lovers and the bigger fish will follow!


The network here in OK was already well built before I got here, I just pretty much joined it.
Aside from any online evidence of being a Ron Paul supporter, I've found that one of the best measurements has been looking at legislation that has been introduced, but got killed off in committee.  Some great legislation gets written here in OK, but only a tiny fraction of it ever actually makes it to a floor vote.  The statists who are chairing the committees kill it all off, so there is no choice but to look at who authored what, and who cosponsored before it got killed off.

----------


## mosquitobite

> C4L is looking for county coordinators, they have the old lists of Paul people.


I'm torn on C4L.

----------


## William Tell

> I'm torn on C4L.


Yeah, but they have the lists of supporters by county. If you can use that to meet local people...

----------


## mosquitobite

> Yeah, but they have the lists of supporters by county. If you can use that...


I've made my own lists by now. 
Most of us in this state have figured out if we don't lead, ain't no one gonna...  Time to stop waiting for "someone else"

----------


## William Tell

How bout Jason Overstreet, Jurgs?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5717936

----------


## jurgs01

> How bout Jason Overstreet, Jurgs?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5717936


He looked like he would be, but he didn't run for reelection in 2014.
http://ballotpedia.org/Jason_Overstreet

----------


## mosquitobite

> He looked like he would be, but he didn't run for reelection in 2014.
> http://ballotpedia.org/Jason_Overstreet


 this is who took his place: http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2014...will.html?rh=1




> VanWerven, vice chairwoman of the Washington State Republican Party, appears likely to take over the seat in a Republican-leaning district. She is also a former chairwoman of Whatcom County Republicans.
> 
> During his two terms in Olympia, Overstreet staked out political territory on the right wing of a conservative party. Among other things, he endorsed Sharam Hadian for governor instead of then-Attorney General Rob McKenna, the candidate favored by the party mainstream. *He also endorsed Ron Paul's presidential bid*.

----------


## William Tell

> He looked like he would be, but he didn't run for reelection in 2014.
> http://ballotpedia.org/Jason_Overstreet


Bummer.

----------


## jkob

> Schweikert seems good on some issues. As stated above, he stood up to the "establishment".


Schweikart is decent, Jones might be as well. Made a point to mention she opposed the NSA during the governor race. Anybody is an improvement over McCain, getting him out should be a top priority.

----------


## Gage

> There definitely needs to be a good liberty candidate in that race. An opposition to McCain neo-con ways is almost a must.
> 
> That being said, I know nothing of Schweikert nor Jones. I'd need to do me some research.


David Schweikert would be the formidable opponent, he has supported Young Americans for Liberty in the past, and was removed from his committee for challenging leadership. He has since been reinstated, as he has towed the line more so this past session, but overall he is definitely the best member of the congressional delegation.

Personally I do not see a pathway to a Christine Jones victory over John McCain, she ran an anti-establishment campaign for Governor this past election cycle, and spent millions of her own money only place a distant third I believe in the Republican primary. As was mentioned, she did make her opposition to the NSA (during her time at GoDaddy) well known throughout the campaign, and I have a lot of respect for her.

----------


## William Tell

Craig McMichael is running for U.S Congress again against Kevin Brady. District 8 in Texas.

----------


## TheTexan

> Craig McMichael is running for U.S Congress again against Kevin Brady. District 8 in Texas.


Nice!  I look forward to voting for him.

----------


## TaftFan

My MO source tell me John Brunner will be running for governor.

----------


## jurgs01

> Craig McMichael is running for U.S Congress again against Kevin Brady. District 8 in Texas.


I have been watching his Facebook posts. Looks like he would be a strong ally of Simpson & Stickland.

----------


## William Tell

> I have been watching his Facebook posts. Looks like he would be a strong ally of Simpson & Stickland.


He would be in the U.S House though.

----------


## jurgs01

> He would be in the U.S House though.


 Lol. Well, Craig better get some serious work and strategic planning going to take a House seat in TX.

----------


## William Tell

> Lol. Well, Craig better get some serious work and strategic planning going to take a House seat in TX.


Yeah, although you never know who the next Dave Brat will be.

----------


## jurgs01

> Yeah, although you never know who the next Dave Brat will be.


True. We need to keep the full-court press on to make sure that we are a force they can't defend against.

----------


## TaftFan

Brunner is in.
http://politicmo.com/2015/04/02/john...-for-governor/

----------


## jurgs01

> Brunner is in.
> http://politicmo.com/2015/04/02/john...-for-governor/


That's awesome. Will be promoting and donating to!

----------


## William Tell

> Brunner is in.
> http://politicmo.com/2015/04/02/john...-for-governor/


Good, someday a Liberty Governor will be elected.

----------


## William Tell

Matt McCall is back, Republican, U.S Congress, Texas, CD 21 against Lamar Smith.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Texas-CD-21%29

----------


## invisible

So how many RPF members are going to be running in this election?  Those filing deadlines are going to be coming up all too quickly.  It could very well be worthwhile to find out the filing deadlines in all 50 states and post them as a sticky.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So how many RPF members are going to be running in this election?  Those filing deadlines are going to be coming up all too quickly.  It could very well be worthwhile to find out the filing deadlines in all 50 states and post them as a sticky.


February 2016 in NC for everything but President.

----------


## William Tell

Mickey Tuck, U.S Congress, GA 14.
Mike Smigiel, U.S Congress, Maryland CD 1

----------


## invisible

Someone likely to run for an open State Rep seat was telling me last night that the filing deadline in OK is April 2016.  I have not yet confirmed this or found out the exact date.  Organization for 2016 state-level candidates in OK should be underway within the next month.  I have identified all of the state-level seats that will be coming open, and have now found out who the people are that have the information about what known Ron Paul supporters are in which districts.  An organized effort will be made to recruit Ron Paul supporters to run for every 2016 open seat in the state.

----------


## William Tell

Smigiel posted this article on FB. He's officially entering the race on June 10th.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/mar...602-story.html

----------


## William Tell



----------


## William Tell

Liberty Incumbent Matt Rinaldi, Texas HD 115, is being challenged by the RINO he defeated last cycle. Matt was one of the 5 or 6 most dependable liberty warriors in TX this session. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-Matt-Rinaldi

----------


## jurgs01

> 


McMichael is solid!

----------


## William Tell

Philip Eby is back in! Texas State House district 58. He just launched his campaign site today! 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...se-District-58

----------


## jurgs01

> Philip Eby is back in! Texas State House district 58. He just launched his campaign site today! 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...se-District-58


We'll make sure he wins this time!

----------


## William Tell

Dwayne Stovall is in, for Texas U.S Congressional District 36, Steve Stockman's old seat currently held by Brian Babin. Dwayne ran against John Cornyn last year.

http://dwaynestovall.com/issues.php
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texan...68445316654397
https://twitter.com/DwayneStovall

----------


## William Tell

> Craig McMichael is running for U.S Congress again against Kevin Brady. District 8 in Texas.





> McMichael is solid!


Former state house member Steve Toth just jumped in the CD 8 race against Brady. Toth is also solid, I've learned more about him since he ran for state senate. His ideology actually improved while he served in the house, unlike most politicians.

----------


## William Tell

Liberty candidates, and fellow travelers running for the Texas state legislature. Incumbents are in_ italic_. Liberty candidates I am most confident about are in *bold*.

*David Simpson* State Senate District 1
http://davidsimpson.com/
https://www.facebook.com/DavidSimpsonTX
https://twitter.com/davidsimpsontx

Brent Mayes State Senate District 24
http://brentmayes.org/
https://www.facebook.com/brentmayestexas
https://twitter.com/BrentMayesTX

Bryan Slaton State House District 2
http://bryanslaton.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan...87052284815817
https://twitter.com/BryanforHD2
_
Rep. Stuart Spitzer_ State House District 4
http://stuartspitzer.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stuar...70180189737685
https://twitter.com/Spitzer4TXRep

David Watts State House District 7
http://www.wattsfortexas.org/

*Thomas McNutt* State House District 8 
http://thomasmcnutt.com/

*Jess Fields* State House District 14 
http://jessfields.com/
https://www.facebook.com/JessFieldsTX
https://twitter.com/jessalanfields

Brent Golemon State House District 17
http://www.brentgolemon.com/
https://www.facebook.com/VoteGolemon
https://twitter.com/BrentGolemon

*Keith Strahan* State House District 18
http://www.strahanfortexas.com/
https://www.facebook.com/StrahanforTexas
https://twitter.com/StrahanforTexas

Jay Wiley State House District 47 
http://www.votejaywiley.com/
https://www.facebook.com/JayWileyforATX/
https://twitter.com/Wileyatx

Larry Smith State House District 54_

Molly White_ State House District 55 
http://texansformolly.com/

*Philip Eby* State House District 58
http://philipeby.com/
https://www.facebook.com/PhilipEby
https://twitter.com/philipeby

Mike Lang State House District 60 
http://votemikelang.com/
https://www.facebook.com/votemikelang
https://twitter.com/votemikelang

*Read King* State House District 64
http://readking.net/
https://www.facebook.com/ReadKingTX/
https://twitter.com/ReadKingTX
https://instagram.com/readkingtx/

Kyle Biedermann State House District 73
http://kylebiedermann.com/

Joshua Crawford State House District 81
http://votejoshcrawford.com/

_Dustin Burrows_ State House District 83 
http://www.burrows4tx.com/

Jim Landtroop State House District 84
http://jimlandtroop.com/

Dalton LytleState House District 89
http://www.dalton4texas.com/issues.html
_Rep. Stephanie Klick_ State House District 91
http://www.stephanieklick.com/
https://twitter.com/StephanieKlick

_Rep._ *Jonathan Stickland* State House District 92 
http://jonathanstickland.com/
https://www.facebook.com/votejs
https://twitter.com/RepStickland

_Rep. Tony Tinderholt_ State House District 94
http://tonytinderholt.com/ 
https://www.facebook.com/tonytinderholtfortexas
_
Rep. Bill Zedler_ State House District 96
http://www.billzedler.org/
https://www.facebook.com/BillZedler
https://twitter.com/Bill_Zedler

_Rep. Rodney Anderson_ State House District 105
http://www.rodneyanderson.org/
https://www.facebook.com/texansforrodneyanderson
https://twitter.com/rodneyanderson

_Rep. Pat Fallon_ State House District 106
http://www.fallonfortexas.com/
https://www.facebook.com/fallonfortexas/
https://twitter.com/FallonForTexas

Dan Morenoff State House District 114
_
Rep. Matt Rinaldi_ State House District 115
http://mattrinaldi.com/
https://www.facebook.com/MattRinaldiTX
https://twitter.com/MattRinaldiTX

Sheila Bean State House District 121 (Running against Speaker Straus)
http://www.sheilabean.com/

Briscoe Cain State House District 128
http://briscoecain.com/
https://www.facebook.com/BriscoeCain/
https://twitter.com/BriscoeCain

----------


## jurgs01

That list is awesome. A lot of liberty movement fire for state and local elections is missing this cycle. That's unfortunate, as the socialist feelthebern folks are out in full force.

----------


## William Tell

Scott Ford for Texas State House District 127
http://scottfordyourtexasrep.com/

----------


## William Tell

Kaleb Sims is running against Congressman Bill Flores in Texas CD 17.

http://kalebsims.com/
https://www.facebook.com/votekalebsims
https://twitter.com/kalebsims

----------


## jeffro97

Becky Gerritson is running for Congress in Alabama's 2nd Congressional District. For those of you who may not remember, she was one of the one's who went to Congress and spoke about the IRS targetting of Tea Party groups, like her's. The Libertarian Republic actually did an interview with her, and I believe it might be a good idea to keep an eye on her.

http://beckyforcongress.com/
https://www.facebook.com/beckyforcongress
https://twitter.com/beckygerritson

TLR Interview: http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/tl...cky-gerritson/

----------


## PaleoPaul

> That list is awesome. A lot of liberty movement fire for state and local elections is missing this cycle. That's unfortunate, as the socialist feelthebern folks are out in full force.


This is the main problem with the liberty movement.  We're investing ourselves so much in one political office and in one particular surname that we're missing the forest for the trees.  We need to be fighting for liberty at _all_ levels, whether federal, state, or local.  Whether it's President, Senator, Congressman, Governor, State Senator, State Rep, Mayor, or City Councilman/Alderman/whatever, we have to fight for liberty in those positions and get such people elected to them.

----------


## William Tell

Jurgs asked in another thread about TJ Fabby 


> Is Fabby running again?


TJ Fabby posted this on FB today.




> My friends, today marks the filing deadline to run for elected office in Texas. 
> 
>  I will be sitting this one out, but I will be doing what I can to make  sure other honest, liberty-minded candidates are elected to local,  state, and national offices. 
> 
>  My decision not to run for state  rep/District 10 should, by no means, be taken as an endorsement of the  current occupant of that seat. I strongly believe we need better  conservative representation in Austin, but my young family and my businesses need me and all of my attention for a while longer.
> 
> Many of you contact me each election cycle and ask me which candidates for whom I recommend you vote...
> 
>  ...so I'll be endorsing candidates periodically and letting you know  who I support in various races. Hopefully, I will have some small  influence on the outcome of some of these very important races. 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/T.J.Fabby/p...41883555848791

----------


## jurgs01

> Jurgs asked in another thread about TJ Fabby 
> 
> TJ Fabby posted this on FB today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/T.J.Fabby/p...41883555848791



That's unfortunate, but I'm sure he didn't run for a reason.

----------


## jurgs01

> This is the main problem with the liberty movement.  We're investing ourselves so much in one political office and in one particular surname that we're missing the forest for the trees.  We need to be fighting for liberty at _all_ levels, whether federal, state, or local.  Whether it's President, Senator, Congressman, Governor, State Senator, State Rep, Mayor, or City Councilman/Alderman/whatever, we have to fight for liberty in those positions and get such people elected to them.


Absolutely!

----------


## William Tell

> Liberty candidates, and fellow travelers running for the Texas state legislature.


Added: 

Larry Smith HD 54

Kyle Biedermann HD 73

Joshua Crawford HD 81

Jim Landtroop HD 84

Dalton Lytle HD 89

Dan Morenoff HD 114

Sheila Bean HD 121

----------


## PAF

Scott A. Rupert
Independent Candidate
Ohio's U.S. Senate
ScottRupert.com

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Greg Brannon is primarying Richard Burr for US Senate in NC

----------


## jurgs01

> Added: 
> 
> Larry Smith HD 54
> 
> Kyle Biedermann HD 73
> 
> Joshua Crawford HD 81
> 
> Jim Landtroop HD 84
> ...


http://www.votelarrysmith.com/issues.php
http://kylebiedermann.com/issues/
http://www.votejoshcrawford.com/issues
http://www.dalton4texas.com/issues.html
http://danmorenoff.com/issues/
http://www.sheilabean.com

They all look like solid conservatives, but what are their liberty candidate or fellow traveler credentials?

----------


## William Tell

> They all look like solid conservatives, but what are their liberty candidate or fellow traveler credentials?



One of the reasons I am posting these names is because I am already rooting for them, I can keep better track of them if I have a list of their names and races someplace. On election day I will see how they did.

Campaign websites don't mean as much in Texas anymore, unfortunately. I don't know how you decide when someone becomes a fellow traveler. But I have been following these races, following their social media, and listening to radio interviews with these people, looking at who they donate to, looking at endorsements, hearing what other activists who know them say, etc. It's not always the kind of information I can just link to, but they are all aligned with the limited government wing of Texas politics, what I would label fellow travelers. 

I am not asking you or any group to support any candidates you are not convinced on, but if I lived in these districts I would get behind them. So would/do other people in the liberty movement.

Right now the biggest problem we have in Texas that stops liberty legislation is Speaker Straus. He has been in office for several years, starting with support from an unholy alliance of all the Democrats and a handful of RINO's. He has a stranglehold on the state house. His committee chairs kill the bills of any who oppose him as speaker. They have to pass their bills of to other legislators to get them passed.

He gave $150,000 each last cycle to the candidates who beat Eby and Fabby. He bought those seats.

I know you still send out supportive messages about Giovanni Capriglione, who I used to be very supportive of. But he ran promising to oppose Straus. This session he flipped, and supported him. And yes, he got the Gold bill passed, although David Simpson originally introduced something like it years ago but went nowhere. Last session Gio had one of the top 5 most conservative voting records on the scorecards and different measurements, this year he fell down out of the top 20-40.


http://tribtalk.org/2015/07/07/the-2...left-to-right/
http://index.empowertexans.com/


Obviously the indexes above are not perfect from a liberty perspective, but they are mostly correct.  Gio is below Burns and Wray, the candidates who defeated the guys I mentioned above, kind of ironically. They are probably voting a little better than they would like to because they had close races.

Gio voted for some terrible stuff, despite the fact that he passed a couple decent bills, but they likely would have passed without him.

So he can go home to his constituents and brag that he's a liberty candidate. Because he has a nice website, and a couple good bills to his name. But if you actually look close at his record he is a part of the problem now. He voted for some terrible stuff.

Stickland on the other hand, as far as I know did not succeed in passing a single bill. A lot of the best reps have learned they have to pass the bills they care about over to someone who is more in the good graces of the establishment, let them file it and take a lot of the credit.

Almost all the other people who ran as anti Straus conservatives have done a pretty good job this year, and voted with Stickland etc 90% of the time. That is the definition of a fellow traveler here.

I remember in 2014 I mentioned the tea party candidates did pretty well at the polls here, and you didn't seem convinced they would behave in office, well, almost all of them have.

The State Senate was far better than the house last session, even though Huffines may have been the only liberty senator on your list, and Konni Burton the only fellow traveler. The reality is that 8 new senators were elected last time, and most of them voted about the same on most important issues. The Senate passed a lot of good legislation, that was killed in the house by Straus committee chairs.

I actually like Burton the best right now, because of how she voted on things and because she's fundraising for Simpson. But Huffines is good.

And so is Sen. Bob Hall even though I don't think you considered him liberty having only read his website. He voted with Burton and Huffines on almost everything, like I thought he would. Because I knew a bit about him.

House Reps here have to make a choice, either they align with Straus, or the tea party/Stickland wing and the conservative/liberty groups. Stickland has become the poster boy conservative legislator, even among people who are not pure liberty. But although they may not be as good as him, they vote like him most of the time, and are worth supporting. Sometimes they sell out and flip to the other side, that happens. But I can certainly find out which side they are running on, but I have to look far deeper than their websites now.

Bottom line, the liberty movement is following a few dozen races. A liberty leaning unofficial slate if you will. We have a handful of truly excellent liberty candidates, we have a number of allies of varying degrees who look pretty good. And then there are a few I'm leery about that I did not post, people who seem great on most things, but are known drug warriors for example. If I consider someone in the lesser evil category, I do not post.

If only the excellent ones win, the true pure liberty candidates, we will of course be happy, there will be some change, but not enough.  But each candidate I listed will, I'm convinced, move their district and Texas in general more towards liberty. So I hope those in their districts vote for them.

I'm just sharing my opinions on candidates, take it or leave it. It may be hard to understand TX politics if you don't live here. I know last time I had a hard time convincing you some candidates were liberty candidates. That's why I put some names in bold this time. If they are in bold I personally vouche for them as being what I consider rock solid liberty candidates, based on things besides what you read on their sites for whatever that's worth.  I have met some of them personally, I have followed others work at liberty think tanks and seen them testify before the legislature. I know a lot about some of their families.

I want to especially point out Read King, he's running for HD 64, not 54 as you have him listed on your site. And he's a true liberty candidate. He practically lived in Austin this year, voluntarilly testifying for good bills in front of committees and that kind of thing. It's an open seat this time, and it will be a cold day in hell before he sells out.

Anyone not in bold on my list, makes my definition of an ally of varying degrees. I personally have no doubt you and I would consider them at least fellow travelers if they get into office. I imagine some of them are true liberty candidates, either way though, I hope they win and get a chance to prove themselves. It would be a shame if liberty minded voters sit out these races. If they lose, they will hopefully at least get the incumbent to pander to the grassroots more in the hope of keeping his/her job.

Their opponents certainly aren't doing us any favors right now.

Thanks as always for taking interest in liberty throughout the 50 states. Sorry/your welcome for the long post. Hope it was helpful.

----------


## jurgs01

> One of the reasons I am posting these names is because I am already rooting for them, I can keep better track of them if I have a list of their names and races someplace. On election day I will see how they did.
> 
> Campaign websites don't mean as much in Texas anymore, unfortunately. I don't know how you decide when someone becomes a fellow traveler. But I have been following these races, following their social media, and listening to radio interviews with these people, looking at who they donate to, looking at endorsements, hearing what other activists who know them say, etc. It's not always the kind of information I can just link to, but they are all aligned with the limited government wing of Texas politics, what I would label fellow travelers. 
> 
> I am not asking you or any group to support any candidates you are not convinced on, but if I lived in these districts I would get behind them. So would/do other people in the liberty movement.
> 
> Right now the biggest problem we have in Texas that stops liberty legislation is Speaker Straus. He has been in office for several years, starting with support from an unholy alliance of all the Democrats and a handful of RINO's. He has a stranglehold on the state house. His committee chairs kill the bills of any who oppose him as speaker. They have to pass their bills of to other legislators to get them passed.
> 
> He gave $150,000 each last cycle to the candidates who beat Eby and Fabby. He bought those seats.
> ...


Good post. Thank you for the insight. I will take a closer look at all of the candidates you posted.

----------


## pulp8721

An Update for your list Jurgs01:

Paul Babeu (AZ-01)
Justin Fareed  (CA-24)
Mark Bircher (FL-13)
Andrea McGee (FL-22)
Kyle McCarter (IL-15)
Jim Banks (IN-03)
Jim Pfaff (IN-09)
Trey Hollingsworth (IN-09)
James Comer (KY-01)
David Gerson (MN-02)
Jason Lewis (MN-02)
Stewart Mills (MN-08)
Annette Teijeiro (NV-03)
Claudia Tenney (NY-22)
J.D. Winteregg (OH-08)
Sue Geooge (NC-04)
Elizabeth Scott (WA-01)

----------


## jurgs01

> An Update for your list Jurgs01:
> 
> Paul Babeu (AZ-01)
> Justin Fareed  (CA-24)
> Mark Bircher (FL-13)
> Andrea McGee (FL-22)
> Kyle McCarter (IL-15)
> Jim Banks (IN-03)
> Jim Pfaff (IN-09)
> ...


Thanks!

Edit: I already am tracking Gerson, Mills, Winteregg and Scott. I will do research on the others, but if anybody has information on their liberty bonafides please post them.

Was not too impressed by Mark Bircher in this interview. Too non-committal on liberty issues.
https://youtu.be/bRd-h4YgV9c?t=1h41m57s

----------


## William Tell

Lisa Baldwin is running for North Carolina state senate district 48. She filled out the C4L survey.

http://www.lisabaldwin.org/news/lisa...rolina-senate/
http://www.thetribunepapers.com/2016...rolina-senate/
http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=283
https://www.facebook.com/lisabaldwinforncsenate/

----------


## jkob

I'm not sure I buy Sheriff Babeu as a liberty candidate, coming from somebody that has lived in Pinal Country. I can tell you he is not well liked with the rank and file(**** the rank and file btw) but there are reasons for that, personal as well as the fact that he's not really thought of as a LEO but rather just a political climber. The only reason Babeu isn't in congress right now already is that he dropped out the last time he ran because he got outed as homosexual by his much younger Mexican illegal immigrant ex-boyfriend who said that he threatened to have him deported at the end of their relationship.

----------


## William Tell

> Liberty candidates, and fellow travelers running for the Texas state legislature. Incumbents are in_ italic_. Liberty candidates I am most confident about are in *bold*.
> 
> *David Simpson* State Senate District 1
> http://davidsimpson.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/DavidSimpsonTX
> https://twitter.com/davidsimpsontx
> 
> Brent Mayes State Senate District 24
> http://brentmayes.org/
> ...


Today is the day, get out and VOTE Texas!

----------


## pulp8721

add these names to the list jurgs01:

Warren Davidson (OH-8)  The RARE.com article saying he sounded like Rand Paul was more than I needed

Claudia Tenney (NY-22)

Michele Fiore (NV-03)

Pam Tucker (NH-01)

----------


## invisible

> add these names to the list jurgs01:
> 
> Warren Davidson (OH-8)  The RARE.com article saying he sounded like Rand Paul was more than I needed
> 
> Claudia Tenney (NY-22)
> 
> Michele Fiore (NV-03)
> 
> Pam Tucker (NH-01)


Awesome!  Nice to see there are even more good candidates running in 2016.

----------


## dannno

Justin Fareed looks good on most everything except foreign policy.. I hate politicians who pretend to be for small government and cutting spending, but then want to expand our military to go fight wars in foreign countries. 

Can anybody find anything good about his foreign policy? Maybe his webpage is just trying to attract typical conservatives, but he talks a lot about radical Islam (which I agree is an issue, one that we largely created with our foreign policy) and seems to be for going over and fighting more wars in the Middle East.

I also don't know how he feels about privacy and such.

----------

